
Unbreaking America - zachguo
https://represent.us/
======
verdverm
When this group first started, they had great messaging and branding.

Then they went all radical and I stopped supporting...

Sad, because the goals were admirable

------
throwawaystale
Perhaps a worthy cause, but that website is first-degree eye slaughter.

